# Glossy tyre dressing



## Spanish_Fiesta (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi all Im looking for a nice glossy tyre dressing, Im currently using ValetPro classic tyre dressing which is nice for a matte finish and Ive found is very durable. I will continue using it but want to give my customers the choice of a matte finish and more of a shiny glossy finish.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Meguiars endurance tyre gel is a great glossy one that lasts, autoglyms new tyre gel is also very similar but not as glossy after just one coat and have recently tried chemical guys tyre and trim gel which is also great and imo not as messy/greasy as meguiars.


----------



## Spanish_Fiesta (Mar 19, 2017)

BaileyA3 said:


> Meguiars endurance tyre gel is a great glossy one that lasts, autoglyms new tyre gel is also very similar but not as glossy after just one coat and have recently tried chemical guys tyre and trim gel which is also great and imo not as messy/greasy as meguiars.


Hi thanks for your reply I will take a look at these three, I like the sound of the chemical guys one.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Spanish_Fiesta said:


> Hi thanks for your reply I will take a look at these three, I like the sound of the chemical guys one.


I have only used the chemical guys one a few times but got on really well with it. I found it spread for miles and seemed to soak in to the tyre really well, where as the megs one, as good as it is, seems to sit on the surface more. Of course this is only my findings and others opinions may differ as different tyres (brands and condition) can yield different results.

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I use obsession Nero, spray on and leave to dry for a gloss finish or remove excess with an applicator for a more natural finish and no sling and excellent durability 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I used Auto Allure Bright Tyres last night and that's a nice glossy finish and goes on nice too. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

+1 for auto allure bright tyres. Couple sprays on to a sponge applicator, goes on super easy and was dry within minutes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Used auto allure bright tyres today and applied with a brush, was pretty impressed and will be getting some more.

Previously used megs on an applicator and it's a bit messy. Prob better value tho as it's thicker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice finish, looks not to shiny.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes, Auto Allure looks nice.
Can you report back in a week or two to advise on durability......especially in this wet weather, will be pointless if its all washed off after a week?? 
Cheers:thumb:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Will do!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I always liked Serious performance tyre & trim dressing. Lasts about 7-10 days, its easy to use and the price is amazing.

I did a review on it some time ago.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=390402


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

A&J said:


> I always liked Serious performance tyre & trim dressing. Lasts about 7-10 days, its easy to use and the price is amazing.
> 
> I did a review on it some time ago.
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=390402


What applicator is it you are using on there mate.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Just a regular round hand polishing one...similar to af wax mate only stiffer.


----------



## Merc5152 (Jul 16, 2017)

I've tried loads - The Meguiars tyre gel is nice and lasts well (be careful not to put too much on as flicks all over the place) but I actually find the CarPlan Tyre Slik spray the best - Great shine and seems to last well. Plus you can get a huge can from the Range for £3.49

https://www.therange.co.uk/vehicle-maintenance/vehicle-maintenance/carplan-tyre-slik/


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

Have you tried TYRE SLIK. Tops Auto Express Product of the year, has done for last 4/5 years


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Tac system is also very good...hi gloss and lasts about a month. Also repels water.


----------



## Jdm owner (Jul 11, 2016)

I've always used megs endurance bottle last for ages.
To avoid splats ensure its rubbed into the tyre.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Any update on how the Auto Allure is bearing up in our monsoon season....??


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

No as I applied it over PERL so it won't be fair to comment. 

I'll clean the tyres next weekend and do a proper test. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

kingswood said:


> Used auto allure bright tyres today and applied with a brush, was pretty impressed and will be getting some more.
> 
> Previously used megs on an applicator and it's a bit messy. Prob better value tho as it's thicker.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












This is today after 2 weeks. Was just one coat of the bright tyres. Car hasn't been washed.

Not a proper test but decent real life use. Them tyres have 2.5 yrs and 25k in them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

